# Send a snake to Houten



## Irissu-chan (Sep 6, 2021)

First of all I am sorry if this has already been discussed but I am desperate. I bought a snake from Reptasia and the Reptasia carrier that was going to take my animal to Houten says he can no longer ship my snake because all the animals are already shipped. I have already paid for the snake and arranged with a friend that he would pick up the snake in Houten. The solution they are offering me is for me to find another carrier who wants to take my snake to Houten but I don't know of any British companies who will go to Houten or who can help me. Could you help me? thank you very much in advance and sorry for my English. I am from Spain.

Regards


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Just google "Reptile Couriers UK " and telephone or e-mail them to see if you can be added to any future shipments.
Never used them but here's a selection for the 691000 results 

Reptile Courier EU | ReptileCourierEU.com
Reptile Courier UK | Bird Courier | Exotic Pet Travel - PBS Pet Travel

Either that, or see if your snake can be added to their next shipment, and arrange for it to be sent direct to you. Most couriers won't hand a snake over to a 3rd party, so you may find making arrangements for your friend to accept the snake a hurdle.


----------



## Irissu-chan (Sep 6, 2021)

Well, it seems that there is nothing to be done. No company wants to take my snake to Houten and some of them tell me that CITES and a 6 weeks quarantine are required. They now say that they don't want to refund my money and that CITES is something that either the transporter or the buyer is responsible for. The carrier they work with is called REPTASIA COURIER and now they want me to believe that they have nothing to do with them. They made me pay as a friend or family member via PayPal so I can't claim anything either. I know it's my fault for trusting them but looking at their website and their reviews I thought they were a serious company. I have lost over £300. They are scammers.


----------



## frogeyed (Nov 8, 2012)

Irissu-chan said:


> Well, it seems that there is nothing to be done. No company wants to take my snake to Houten and some of them tell me that CITES and a 6 weeks quarantine are required. They now say that they don't want to refund my money and that CITES is something that either the transporter or the buyer is responsible for. The carrier they work with is called REPTASIA COURIER and now they want me to believe that they have nothing to do with them. They made me pay as a friend or family member via PayPal so I can't claim anything either. I know it's my fault for trusting them but looking at their website and their reviews I thought they were a serious company. I have lost over £300. They are scammers.


Never do " friends and family " on PayPal for anything over £20. No exceptions.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you are out of pocket, but that is the risk of making large payments via paypal friends and family. If doing any transaction over £100 then use a credit card as that gives you an added layer of protection.

As For Cites... well the Brexit has been known about for several years, and the implications on importing and exporting means there is no real difference trading with the EU than other countries in the world, where any CITES animals required export paperwork form the UK and import paperwork for the receiving country. If that country insists on quarantine, then you have little choice in the matter. You should have really researched this before purchasing the snake.

Just looked on their FB page



> Closing date will *STRICTLY BE
> Sunday 8th August* this may change depending on availability of space
> We will have drop off / pick up points at following points
> 
> ...


When did you purchase the snake? Looking at the above it would seem that anything purchased after 8th August wouldn't be shipped anyway. Unless they have reserved you a place on their next run which might be in December ?? 

If you paid the reptile shop then your contract is with them, not any 3rd party company that they sub contracted, unless you split payments and paid the courier company direct. But seeing as it states a no refund policy, you may have to take it in the chin...

It's tough learning curve... but I that's life.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Always check the fine print.
Having had a quick look at their website, they seem to have prices all over the place. £1050 for a GTP?????????
And offer outdated advice such as hognoses being absolutely fine unless you are "allergic"


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Have you tried contacting Rothwell Pets? They offer CITES shipments I believe, not many companies doing it at present. It wouldn't surprise me if Reptasia just didn't know GTPs were CITES.... that's all I am saying on that one.


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

Think you will find Anne Mretic had a similar issue with them a few months back costing over 300 quid in wasted cites permits when they cocked up a pickup from Blackpool.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally, I would sort the permits myself first, THEN get a courier.
That way, you can't blame anyone for any admin cock ups.


----------

